# Bought another one.



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Will post pics and exact info in the morning. Similar to my other craftsman. Few years off. Same body style. Paid 50 for it. The guy was asking 100 for it. Also got some work fixing his other craftsman. It needs a starter. The one I bought. He told me it ran before. But the flywheel was missing some teeth. I have a 12.5 hp in the garage that is blown. Same exact engine so I will start swapping parts between them. More to come in the morning!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Good deal you will a extra running mower in no time....


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

It's running! I LOVE IT! it shifts, throttles, and steers SOOOO Smoothly! Had to take a flywheel off of one of my scrap engines, and needed a new starter, but 2 hours and it was running. forgot to take pics again. I will get them when I have it and my other craftsman trailered back from my grandfathers garage.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Gotta love spare parts - saves a bundle in new parts .


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Gotta love spare parts - saves a bundle in new parts .


Yes it does. We have my grandfathers garage attic full of them. I'm slowly collecting my own at my garage. I love spare parts! I just wish I had more tractors to work on!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have quite a few spares around, only thing im short on now is starter gears and carb gaskets. Way i look at having so meany tractors is ill always have backups.....


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I have quite a few spares around, only thing im short on now is starter gears and carb gaskets. Way i look at having so meany tractors is ill always have backups.....


I have only one gear left and never had an issue with gaskets. I used another gear today actually to fix someone's tractor


----------

